

MediaGoblin launches campaign for federation and privacy on the web with the FSF - paroneayea
http://mediagoblin.org/news/mediagoblin-campaign-2014.html

======
dethstar
The mascot is ugly, and at first I thought it was some sort of video game.

~~~
cratermoon
That's some in-depth, hard-hitting, technical reporting right there.

